# Civic Matters > Suburban & Other OK Communities > Norman >  Shilla Korean BBQ

## u50254082

Sorry if making this its own topic is incorrect. I only saw 1 reference to this in the mega thread about the univ town center.

Anyone know when this place will be opened? I have seen it in the same state now for a few months with not much exterior indication of progress.

----------


## BLJR

where is this going to be located?

----------


## FighttheGoodFight

> where is this going to be located?


University Town Center in front of Guitar Center area.

----------


## Roger S

> where is this going to be located?


Right next door to Tucker's.

----------


## Roger S

Drove by today and noticed the open sign was on.

----------


## FighttheGoodFight

> Drove by today and noticed the open sign was on.


Saw it the other day. So far the reviews on Google are ok but they say it isn't real Korean BBQ. Interesting.

----------


## Roger S

> Saw it the other day. So far the reviews on Google are ok but they say it isn't real Korean BBQ. Interesting.


I'm guessing this place is locally owned and not the typical chain/restaurant group type of place that is the norm for UNP.

I still can find no web presence for this place either... Couldn't find a website or a FB page.

Some of the comments crack me up... Mostly the ones complaining about the service.

----------


## FighttheGoodFight

> I'm guessing this place is locally owned and not the typical chain/restaurant group type of place that is the norm for UNP.
> 
> I still can find no web presence for this place either... Couldn't find a website or a FB page.
> 
> Some of the comments crack me up... Mostly the ones complaining about the service.


Ya no menu or anything online. Pretty strange for a restaurant.

----------


## John Knight

I have passed this place several times while delivering orders to customers.  It has looked the same for months now.

I cannot get over how bad their logo is.  Even close up, "Shilla" isn't that legible.  The graphic looks like it was auto-traced in Illustrator from a low-res image.  Typography is incredibly important in design and branding.  I am always amazed how so many "graphic designers" either neglect it or don't understand it.

----------


## FighttheGoodFight

This is the same place right? :http://www.shilakbbq.com/menu/fresno-menu.html

It really looks close to the same logo to me.

----------


## Roger S

> This is the same place right? :http://www.shilakbbq.com/menu/fresno-menu.html
> 
> It really looks close to the same logo to me.


I don't think so.... That is Shila and the place in UNP is Shilla.

----------


## corwin1968

Six of us went to Shilla for lunch today and we were pleased.  The appetizers were good and the waitress kept everything on our table stocked up.  I'm not sure what "not real Korean BBQ" means, as this place was like every Korean BBQ restaurant I've been to (ie, they cook marinated meats at your table), except Shilla is all you can eat.  The price was $12.99 for lunch and they were quite busy while we were there.  

I especially liked the BBQ chicken, Bulgolgi and the Beef Short Rib.  The beef brisket was also good.  The spicy pork belly was okay but the "plain" pork belly was not marinated at all so it was bland.  I was told the squid was really good but did not try it.  

The evening menu has more expensive options like seafood and steak and it's also twice as expensive. 

We are on the far NW side of OKC and Norman is a long way to drive for a meal, but it was worth it to get to try it out.  If they open a location up North, we'll be regulars.

----------


## Roger S

Do you know if they have the same policy as most other Korean BBQ in that it is for 2 or more people only?

----------


## corwin1968

> Do you know if they have the same policy as most other Korean BBQ in that it is for 2 or more people only?


I saw several restrictions but I don't remember seeing that one.  I might have just missed it because I didn't see any single diners in the restaurant.

----------


## u50254082

I found that it is, mechanically, Korean BBQ. But the quality and flavors were lacking compared to what you'd get in Dallas at a joint run by Korean people.

----------


## FighttheGoodFight

This thread can be closed. The restaurant is not permanently closed.

----------


## FighttheGoodFight

The restaurant is *now* permanently closed.

----------

